# Videos



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Interesting to watch again


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Mahly said:


> Interesting to watch again


Yes , was hoping this would start a video catalog of sorts .....


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMTTj--0kOg

This link is showing shot execution at the Iowa Pro-Am. If someone knows how to get it to appear here without going to the link, please do.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Iowa shooter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMTTj--0kOg
> 
> This link is showing shot execution at the Iowa Pro-Am. If someone knows how to get it to appear here without going to the link, please do.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

another good one.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

watch Jessie shoot.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

how Chance shoots his release.
]


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Tommy Gomez with his clicker.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Tim Gillingham with his command style release.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qiM6qytqHsI
Can someone change this link to a video that shows on this page?


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## Jedisrus (Feb 2, 2013)

Reo Wilde on his setup.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEIAvGMbyZk&index=9&list=PLD34GMS8sB5vJZ_iTSP5_nI609kl9iM-J
Can someone please change this link to appear on this page. The second half of this is very interesting.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome vids


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Iowa shooter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEIAvGMbyZk&index=9&list=PLD34GMS8sB5vJZ_iTSP5_nI6 09kl9iM-J
> Can someone please change this link to appear on this page. The second half of this is very interesting.


lets see if I can do it.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Another Performance Archery


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

dot holds low.


----------



## Marksman35 (Jul 25, 2012)

Performance-archery.tv is awesome. I have watched the whole series at least three times. If you want to up your game, watch the whole series, and take notes. I fact take notes every time you shoot.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Good thread


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Another From Griv.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

getting good


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Here is a great short video 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-qFWCQNKK9Q


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is a link to a Google Document that has all the videos I use And share a lot. 

https://docs.google.com/document/d/...30Aze6QVXkztJ6nI2UT51DE/edit?usp=docslist_api


----------



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Lots of good stuff. Thanks


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

redman said:


> Here is a great short video
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-qFWCQNKK9Q


see if I can embed it


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

I sure like this forum!


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Compound TV Highlights from the 2014 Archery Indoor World Championships in Nimes (FRA)


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome Guy's... Keep it up. Always enjoy watching the top level.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Reo W. and Braden G


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

How big is the 10 ring and 9 ring at 50 yards


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Bees said:


> Reo W. and Braden G


Need to remember these videos when having an off day or the pressure is getting to be too much. Even the best in the world get rattled.

Reo was killing it!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

redman said:


> How big is the 10 ring and 9 ring at 50 yards


I think for them its an 80 cm target face, the 10 ring is 8 cm diameter.


----------

